# Sleep Deprevation. What I think about trying to sleep!



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Laying in bed thinking wierd thoughts trying to sleep and this came into my head!

If one of your pets died would you feed it to your snake?

ie, Budgie, pet rat!!!!!

Not that I'm saying I would but it just popped in to my head and kept me awake another hour:bash:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

i have, and will do so if i am sure the other pet is healthy. 

In some way it means the animal is living on it another, which its nice. Rather than it being eaten by worms in the garden.


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> i have, and will do so if i am sure the other pet is healthy.
> 
> In some way it means the animal is living on it another, which its nice. Rather than it being eaten by worms in the garden.


 Good Answer


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i could never do that i'd feel too mean


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i would if i new why it died, if it was under strange circumstances i wouldn't risk it, but otherwise yea, at least then the body doesn't just rot, it gets used


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

lol yeah prob, but i get so attached to my pets, so i would do it whilst crying uncontrollably lol


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would. Already told my housemate that it her hamster dies the pythons having it! :lol2:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have done and will do again. I've had mantids have bad moults and are deformed and instead of freeze them i have put them in with a healthy mantid to be munched.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> i have, and will do so if i am sure the other pet is healthy.
> 
> In some way it means the animal is living on it another, which its nice. Rather than it being eaten by worms in the garden.


Yeh, think I agree with dan here. Me too.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

sumtimes i do: depends if its an amphib then no, there dangerous to eat. But i fed my old green lizards to my hognose: it saves money plus its nice for the snake to have a treat.

EDIT: i fed my DEAD lizards to my hognose.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

A pet is a pet, and a feeder animal is a feeder, there is a line I won't go beyond out of respect for the pleasure the deceased animal as given me.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

It would be so rare that you are 100% sure of why a pet died that I don't think I'd risk it - even if the pet was old, how do you know for certain that it died of old age?


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I do it all the time, such a waste not to and lets face it when royals are being a pain over food a nice freshly deceased gerbil is not to be sniffed at!

Like dogs snakes have digestive juices that will sort any pathogens out that are within the realms of average its just the really nasty ones that can cause harm. A friend lost some of his rainbow boas feeding frozen rats purchased from a reputable company, killed in the normal humane manner, whilst another uses road kill for his big boa's without a problem.

How's the littleman doing Jason?


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

el_phantasmo said:


> I would. Already told my housemate that it her hamster dies the pythons having it! :lol2:


Yep same I've told my sister when her hamster dies my pythons having it. The way I see it why waste it? + it saves money. Its the way of life


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Absolutely not.
If I could actually have a 2 way convo with any of our pets im pretty sure they would accept that they will die one day.... and accept they will be burried...
I doubt they would feel chuffed about being snake food when theres a freezer full of suitable rodents.


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

No chance I could do that I cry if a gold fish dies lol


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

i would without a doubt

only problem is the only other pet i have is a 7 year old german shepard


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

jonnydotcom said:


> i would without a doubt
> 
> only problem is the only other pet i have is a 7 year old german shepard


might aswell try it :lol2: 

in all fair truth i couldnt do that to a dog, they have emotions!


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> might aswell try it :lol2: quote]
> Yeah can you see a yearling carpet tryin to eat a 7 1/2 stone GS:lol2:


----------



## lockhouse (Aug 31, 2006)

personally I get attached to my pets so doubt I could do it, but if needs must then you do.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I might. Maybe. In theory, yes. I certainly don't have a problem with it, but I don't know if I could do it.

But I am pretty sure my bci would not be interested in munching a tarantula, dead or otherwise.
Similairly, I don't think my tarantulas would fancy a slice of snake.

I used to keep scorps, I am confident they would happily munch a dead T, but I think I'd be too worried that it wasn't 100% dead yet. And lets be honest, its not exactly nice to watch (or hear) your scorps munching an alive cricket rear end first and watching it trying to wriggle to freedom never mind your fluffy (ex)pet spiddy.


----------

